# Explain twisting string and bus? Too much?



## qkdraw (Sep 25, 2003)

How do you know when a string/cable has been twisted too much. Is it possible to twist one too much. I see the local shop do it and I am very sure they are not going by manufactures specs. Can someone explain the effect on twisting each bus cable and the string? What does tightening/loosening each one do? I have a single cam. What does the bus cable that goes up do when twisted? What does the bus cable that travels down do... Is there a difference on 2 cam? Thanks.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

a one cam bow only has one cable the rest is the string it wraps arond the idler and connects back to the othe side of the cam.twisting of the string should be done on both ends adding twists reduces lenght slightly and poundage,adding twists to the cam end of the cable adds draw lenght and weight twisting the split ends can adjust for idler wheel lean.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

You need some twisting in the string to control peep sight rotation and to stabilize the string while shooting. Many people go beyond the manufacturer's recommendations. This is a controversial subject and can be debated until the cow, horses and everything else comes home!!!! :teeth: I like to keep twisting of the cable to a minimal, because I usually use a floating yoke and too much twisting tends to defeat the connection since the cable will start to twist the yoke string. But, the bow will not shoot properly if it is out of specs. so if you have to go beyond the manufacture's recommendations then so be it, or buy or make new ones.

Twisting is done to bring the bow into time, axle to axle distance, brace height and equal tiller height. A double cam bow will have to be final timed at full draw to have proper timing and creep tuning. If all of these measurements are meet the bow is at its optimal shooting performance. Twisting is also done to change poundage and draw length, but this can only be done to a certain extent and then you start getting the bow way-out of optimal specs.

You first, twist the cable(s) to bring the cam into the same static timing. Then you twist or untwist the cable(s) and string until the axle to axle is proper and then check the tiller measurements and brace height. Next, I adjust the cam lean by twisting the individual legs of the split on the cable(s).


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

Factory recommendations are recommendations. They are not written in stone and in reality, the twist rates have to be added too, or lessened, to get the bow to the right specs. There comes a point where you just can't get back an inch of length on a stretched string or a string that was too long in the first place. I believe it's very possible to weaken a string by overtwisting. Jamming the individual fibers too closely together will cause them wear against each other. This is more likely to occur right around the start of the servings where it can go undetected until it fails.


----------



## qkdraw (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks fellows. I have ahot for several years and have just started working to learn the details on tuning cables and tiller... I have always micro tuned as much as possible. I am of the school of thought that our grey matter is more the problem having GREAT shooting. I shoot GOOD most of the time. I shoot about five mornings a week. Is there a good book of details on tuning? I would like to see diagrams and good explanations of the procedures. Thanks for all the help.


----------

